# Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung



## Starcook (11. März 2020)

*Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Sers! 

Nach unzählig vielen verbauten Luftkühlern wollte ich nun endlich mal eine AiO ausprobieren. 

Ich war mit dem Temps und der Lautstärke meines Dark Rock 4 (non-pro) zwar zufrieden, allerdings kann noch mehr Ruhe ja nie schaden. 

Es wurde also die Deepcool Castle 240EX.

Der Einbau ging fast reibungslos von der Hand. Nur die Befestigungsschrauben des Radiators haben nicht gepasst. Da hatte wohl jemand ordentlich gepennt.

Optisch ein echter Hingucken und auch der Raumgewinn im Case wusste zu gefallen. 

Dann aber die Ernüchterung. Im IDLE 40, unter Last 55 und bei Volllast (Encoding) knapp 80 Grad. Exakt die Werte meines "alten" Dark Rock 4.

Dazu kommt, dass die Lüfter deutlich lauter sind als der Silent Wings des Dark Rock, trotz angepasster Lüfterkurve. 

Hab ich hier ein Montagsgerät erwischt oder bringen 240er AiOs wirklich nicht mehr Leistung? Die Werte auf diversen Testseiten sprechen irgendwie eine andere Sprache.

Vielleicht dann doch lieber ein viel günstigerer Dark Rock 4 Pro...


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Ich sag mal so: Custom Wasserkühlung > Guter Luftkühler ≥ AIO Wasserkühlung > Schlechter Luftkühler 

Ist jetzt zumindest meine Erfahrung in der ganzen Sache.


----------



## Downsampler (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Wie hast du denn die AIO montiert? Mit draufblasenden Lüftern würde ich wetten... 

Um gute Ergebnisse und leise laufende Lüfter zu erhalten, würde ich vorschlagen, die Lüfter vor und hinter dem Radiator zu montieren.

Bei deinem tollen Dark Rock Dingen machst du es doch ganz genauso.

Weil die AIO "Captain" heißt und toll mit RGB blinkt, muß es noch lange nicht ein gutes Produkt sein. Dein Dark Rock Kühler blinkt ja auch nicht und tut was er soll. Die richtig guten AIO sind eingentlich relativ günstig, haben keine auffälligen Beleuchtungsvarianten.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

moin moin,

ich hab einen geköpften 8700k der bei 5ghz den dark rock 4 pro übers limit treiben kann, und hat.
als jemand der diverse aios zuhause hat, kann ich dir sagen das das qualitäts und leistungs gefälle bei aios sehr groß ist.
als beispiel nehme ich mal meine corsair h115 welche keine 2°C kühler war mit lärm als der luftkühler, obwohl man von 280mm radiator eigentlich mehr erwarten sollte.
meine uralte 240mm coolermaster eisberg aber ist auch nach stundenlangen aufheizen deutlich kühler.

wirklich gute aios sind aber halt schwer zu finden wenn die tester online sich nur wenig mühe machen damit das wasser warm werden zu lassen, sodass man wirklich mal vergleichen kann.
aber aios müssen auch nicht mega teuer sein, die arctic liquid freezer 2 kühlt super, und das deutlich besser als der dark rock 4 pro, und kostet quasie nichts(für aio verhältnisse, den minilüfter kann man abklemmen).

Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 (ACFRE00046A) ab €' '64,31 (2020) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich

und die alphacool eisbär aurora reihe haut auch richtig was weg, vorallem beim crunchen spielt sie ihre stärken so richtig aus, und ist dabei super leise(gibts auch in allen möglichen größen).

Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 240 (11728) ab €' '115,10 (2020) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich

nun aber zum großen nachteil der aios: die lüfter sind in der regel supertrash, schöne noctua ran und die bekommen nochmal teilweise einen echten leistungssprung im silent betrieb
mein tip wäre z.b. sich ne arctic zu holen und zwei(oder 4) von denen hier raufzudonnern:

Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm ab €' '27,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich PC Games Hardware (PCGH) Deutschland: Preisvergleich


ich persönlich nutze grade ne alphacool, und habe in den fillport nen temperatursensor gepflanzt. so läuft mein gesamter rechner bis 35°C komplett passiv(graka hat ne eigene aio auch wassertemperatur gesteuert) und ist erst ab 42°C wasser temperatur hörbar und dieser zustand tritt nur ein wenn hier im dachgeschoss im sommer 32°C+ sind im raum.

mfg


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Gute AiOs liegen bei der Kühlleistung über jedem Luftkühler. Eher mittelmäsige AiOs sind halt nur auf einen Level mit den besseren Luftkühlern und das die beiliegenden Lüfter nichts taugen ist leider auch fast normal.


----------



## CoLuxe (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Zu den Lüftern:
Auf der o.g. Arctic sind die P12 aus eigenem Hause verbaut. Diese als Müll zu bezweifeln ist ganz weit weg von der Realität.
Ist immerhin für Radis der Preis/Leistungs Tipp schlechthin.


----------



## Tolotos66 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> ich hab einen geköpften 8700k der bei 5ghz den dark rock 4 pro übers limit treiben kann, und hat.
> als jemand der diverse aios zuhause hat, kann ich dir sagen das das qualitäts und leistungs gefälle bei aios sehr groß ist.
> ...



Wenn man Deinem Rat folgt, kostet dann so eine aufgepimte AIO schnell mal €200,- und mehr. Ob es einem so viel wert ist, für ein paar ° weniger? Dann lieber ordentliches UV.
Bestes P/L und gute Lautstärke bietet immer noch eine Lukü.
Gruß T.


----------



## CoLuxe (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Vorallem ist für 200 € mit gebrauchten Teilen schon nen CPU only Custom Loop drin.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



CoLuxe schrieb:


> Zu den Lüftern:
> Auf der o.g. Arctic sind die P12 aus eigenem Hause verbaut. Diese als Müll zu bezweifeln ist ganz weit weg von der Realität.
> Ist immerhin für Radis der Preis/Leistungs Tipp schlechthin.



der rahmen bricht bei starken temperatur schwankungen extrem schnell, sowas finde ich supertrash, hab mit arctic im rma auf der 280er variante nun schon 14 lüfter durch, wovon schon 5 stück mit gebrochenem rahmen original verpackt heir reintrudelten.
also ich bleibe bei supertrash^^

und zum 200€ argument, nicht jeder hat bock ne teilmodulare oder modulare wakü zu ahben, möchte aber die fähigkeit der wakü nutzen kurze lastspitzen easy abzufedern ohne aufdrehen zu müssen. für die ist aio perfekt, und die arctic mit 2x noctua kostet 110€. klar mehr geht immer, aber das tut es auch bei lukü^^

mfg


----------



## Krolgosh (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> nun schon 14 lüfter durch, wovon schon 5 stück mit gebrochenem rahmen original verpackt heir reintrudelten.



Komisch.. ich hab letztes mal 9Stk bestellt, die kamen in einwandfreien Zustand bei mir an und "schnurren" nun bei max 500 RPM unhörbar auf meinem Mora. 
Von Trash Meilenweit entfernt.. mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich auch immer vorsichtig. Die werden nicht umsonst bei uns für Customs als P/L Tip empfohlen. Und das deckt sich nun mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



xXxatrush1987 schrieb:


> der rahmen bricht bei starken temperatur schwankungen extrem schnell, sowas finde ich supertrash, hab mit arctic im rma auf der 280er variante nun schon 14 lüfter durch, wovon schon 5 stück mit gebrochenem rahmen original verpackt heir reintrudelten.
> also ich bleibe bei supertrash^^


knapp 30 verbaute Arctic P12/14 Lüfter hier... keiner hatte nen Defekt wie du es beschreibst. Einer hatte anfangs ein brummendes Lager, was sich aber mit der Zeit gegeben hat.
Ich behaupte, du machst gewaltig was falsch. Was genau, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich noch nie nen Lüfterrahmen zum brechen gebracht habe, egal wie außergewöhnlich verbaut...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



Starcook schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> Nach unzählig vielen verbauten Luftkühlern wollte ich nun endlich mal eine AiO ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Ein paar Gedanken:

1. 55-80 Grad unter Teil- resp. Vollast sind unproblematisch.
Moderne Prozessoren boosten grundsätzlich und umso länger und stärker, je besser die Kühlung ist.
Es kann passieren, dass du durch bessere Kühlung  einen verstärkten Boost hervorrufst, der dann die Temperatur wieder in die Höhe treibt.
Welche Zieltemperatur hättest du denn gerne?
Die letzten Megaherz erboosten sich AMD und Intel "mit der Brechstange".
Eventuell macht es bei dir Sinn, mit einer leichte Beschneidung des Boosts einen deutlich niedrigeren Verbrauch (und niedrigere Temperaturen) anzupeilen.

2. In welchen Tests hast du (lautstärkebereinigt) einen signifikanten Temperaturvorteil von 240er AIOs gebenüber guten Luftkühlern gesehen?

3. Wie hast du die AIO montiert? Kühlst du mit Frischluft oder mit der Abluft der Grafikkarte?


----------



## Starcook (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



Downsampler schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die AIO montiert? Mit draufblasenden Lüftern würde ich wetten...
> 
> Um gute Ergebnisse und leise laufende Lüfter zu erhalten, würde ich vorschlagen, die Lüfter vor und hinter dem Radiator zu montieren.
> 
> ...



Hey, die EX hat nur eine RGB-Pumpe, die Lüfter sind clean. Da mein Case ohne Fenster ist, ist mir die Beleuchtung völlig egal. )

Ich habe mich aufgrund der vielen guten Tests und Bewertungen dafür entschieden.


----------



## Starcook (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ein paar Gedanken:
> 
> 1. 55-80 Grad unter Teil- resp. Vollast sind unproblematisch.
> Moderne Prozessoren boosten grundsätzlich und umso länger und stärker, je besser die Kühlung ist.
> ...




1. Ich habe Temps (Volllast) um die 70 erwartet, so wie in sämtlichen Tests suggeriert. Der Boost war bei beiden Kühlungsvarianten identisch. 

2. Puh, in beinahe allen. Der Dark Rock 4 ist war solide, aber kein Schwergewicht im Business.

3. Ich habe beides probiert, vorne rein und oben raus, die Temps haben sich minimal  unterschieden.


----------



## -Xe0n- (11. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Nehm doch nochmal die Pumpen-/Kühlereinheit ab und mach mal ein Bild vom WLP Abdruck auf der CPU + Kühler

Mach am besten dann auch mal ein Bild vom gesamten Innenleben


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Von der Castle gibt es verschiedene Generationen, die nur die Pumpe gemeinsam haben. Direkt getestet habe ich zwar nur eine Ausgabe, 240 RGB erste Generation (12/18), aber die bis auf die Beleuchtung eng mit der Serie verwandte Gammax 240 mit V.2-Radiator (01/20) war @1,0 Sone schon 1,4 K schlechter statt 0,6 besser als der Dark Rock 4. Die Castle EX nutzt ebenfalls neuere Radiatoren und zusätzlich TF120S statt CF120. Nominell stehen erstere zwar eine Stufe höher im Deepcool-Portfolio, aber in meinen Tests waren die TF120-ohne-S (09/18)  einen Tick schlechter als die ebenfalls verbesserungswürdigen CF120 (04/20). Stammen die Erwartungen vielleicht von Tests eines anderen Produktes?

Wegen der leisen Pumpe ist die Castle trotzdem interessant, aber einen Lüftertausch habe ich schon im ersten Test empfohlen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (12. März 2020)

*AW: Erste AiO - pure Enttäuschung*

Meine AiO-WaKü war von Raijintek (siehe Signatur). Es gibt sicher bessere WaKüs, aber das Teil läuft absolut zuverlässig und die CPU-Temperatur stieg fast nie über 60° unter Volllast. Selten mal über 60°.

Leider hatte ich ein Montagsprodukt erwischt und musste es reklamieren. Aber diverse Bewertungen und Tests sprechen für eine gute WaKü, die zwar etwas laut wird (was ich selbst aber nicht feststellen konnte), aber gut kühlt.


----------

